

Expectations for WatchKit - orand
http://david-smith.org/blog/2014/11/06/expectations-for-watchkit/

======
orand
It's unfortunate that WatchKit probably won't allow you to build fully native
apps until WWDC, but I'm looking forward to taking advantage of Glances and
actionable notifications in the meantime. Hopefully Glances will allow enough
interactivity to compensate for not having full apps.

